# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Որդեգրում

## Mankik

Կարո՞ղ եք երեխա որդեգրել: 
Ահա՛ այսպիսի հարց: Կցանկանայի լսել յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը:
Հարցադրումի ցանկացած պատասխան ընտրելիս խնդրում եմ մեկնաբանել ընտրությունը:

----------


## ivy

Ցանկություն կա, բայց հիմա չէ, որ ուզում եմ որդեգրել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե հնարավորություն չլինի սեփական երեխա ունենալ, կարծում եմ որդեգրումը ճիշտ որոշում է :Wink:  
Որդեգրելը ճիշտ է նաև այն դեպքում,եթե ֆինանսապես կարող ես ապահովել ոչ միայն քո սեփական երեխային,այլև որդեգրածին :Wink:

----------

Ձայնալար (07.01.2009)

----------


## Mankik

> Ցանկություն կա, բայց հիմա չէ, որ ուզում եմ որդեգրել:


Լավ է, որ ուզում ես: Հույսով եմ՝ կուրախացնես որբ երեխաներից որեւիցե մեկին, կամ երկոսին: :Love:

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմային կցված հարցման «Ինչպիսի՞ն է քո պատասխանը…» անբովանդակ ձևակերպմամբ հարցը փոխարինվել է թեմայի գրառման մեջ տրված «Ինչո՞ւ չեք կարող որդեգրել» հարցով։*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> *Մոդերատորական։ Թեմային կցված հարցման «Ինչպիսի՞ն է քո պատասխանը…» անբովանդակ ձևակերպմամբ հարցը փոխարինվել է թեմայի գրառման մեջ տրված «Ինչո՞ւ չեք կարող որդեգրել» հարցով։*


Իսկ միգուցե հարկավոր է ամբողջ հարցումը փոխել...

Օրինակ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում որդեգրմանը, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ բան:

Թե չէ համարյա թե ոչ մեկ չի քվեարկի...

----------


## Mankik

> Իսկ միգուցե հարկավոր է ամբողջ հարցումը փոխել...
> 
> Օրինակ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում որդեգրմանը, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ բան:
> 
> Թե չէ համարյա թե ոչ մեկ չի քվեարկի...


Ես դեմ չեմ, փոխեք հարմար ձեւով:

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական: Հարցումը խբագրված է: «Ինչո՞ւ չեք կարող որդեգրել» հարցը փոխարինվել է «Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում որդեգրմանը» հարցով: Հետևաբար, փոխվել են նաև հարցման տարբերակները:*

----------

Mankik (06.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Է՜.. սխալ քվեարկեցի... ուզւոմ էի ասել կողմ եմ... բայց իմ դեպքում դժվարանում եմ ասել  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ հարցը մի քիչ հստակ չի. այնքան էլ պարզ չէ՝ խոսքն ընդհանրապես որդեգրման երևույթին կողմ կամ դեմ լինելու մասին է, թե նպատակ ունի պարզելու՝ անձամբ մենք կորդեգրեինք, թե ոչ։ Եթե առաջինը, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել դեմ քվեարկածների հիմնավորումները. ինձ համար մի քիչ անհասկանալի է երևույթին ընդհանրապես դեմ լինելը։  :Think:  Իսկ եթե երկրորդը, որ շատ ավելի հավանական է, ապա հարցումը սխալ է ձևակերպված, ճիշտ կլինի այսպես. «Դուք երեխա կորդեգրե(ի)՞ք», քանի որ մարդ կա՝ ընդհանրապես երևույթը շատ դրական է համարում, բայց անձամբ ինքը ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով չէր որդեգրի։ 

Առայժմ չեմ քվեարկում, քանի դեռ հարցը չի հստակեցվել։

----------


## REAL_ist

արաաա գլխիս սարքիք, ես դեմ չէի քվեարկել :LOL:  սկզբում ամուսնացած չեմ էր, դառավ դեմ եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ հարցը մի քիչ հստակ չի. այնքան էլ պարզ չէ՝ խոսքն ընդհանրապես որդեգրման երևույթին կողմ կամ դեմ լինելու մասին է, թե նպատակ ունի պարզելու՝ անձամբ մենք կորդեգրեինք, թե ոչ։ Եթե առաջինը, ապա հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել դեմ քվեարկածների հիմնավորումները. ինձ համար մի քիչ անհասկանալի է երևույթին ընդհանրապես դեմ լինելը։  Իսկ եթե երկրորդը, որ շատ ավելի հավանական է, ապա հարցումը սխալ է ձևակերպված, ճիշտ կլինի այսպես. «Դուք երեխա կորդեգրե(ի)՞ք», քանի որ մարդ կա՝ ընդհանրապես երևույթը շատ դրական է համարում, բայց անձամբ ինքը ինչ–ինչ պատճառներով չէր որդեգրի։ 
> 
> Առայժմ չեմ քվեարկում, քանի դեռ հարցը չի հստակեցվել։


Ան, էս թեման արդեն հարյուր ձև փոխվել է: Սկզբում հարցը այն էր, թե ինչու չենք կարող որդեգրել, հարցումն էլ չկարողանալու պատճառներին էր վերաբերվում: Հետո հարցումը փոխեցինք, ըստ այդ փոխեցինք նաև թեմայի առաջին գրառումը: Հիմա հարցման մեջ տրված է ընդհանուր հարց, թե ինչպես ենք վերաբերվում ընդհանրապես որդեգրմանը: Իսկ թեմայում նաև ավելի կոնկրետ քննարկվում է, թե մենք ինքներս կարող ենք երեխա որդեգել, թե ոչ:

Հ.Գ. Էդպես էլ գիտեի, որ հացման դրույթները փոխելիս Երկնայինի ու Ռեալիստի պատասխանները սխալ տեղում են հայտնվելու:  :Sad:  Ինչ արած, ուրիշ ձև չկար...

----------


## Second Chance

Որդեգրությանը ընդհարապես շատ լավ ու նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում, կարծում եմ շատ ցանկալի բան է , եթե հաշվի չառնենք մասնավոր անհամապատասխան դեպքերը...
 Լավ է երբ երեխա չունեցող ամուսնինները որբ երեխաների են որդեգրում ու թե նրանք են երջանկանում թե երեխաները , մի խոսքով կարևոր է երկկողմանի փողշահավետությունը... :Smile: 
Իսկ երբ որդեգրությունը պարզապես խղճահարությունից է լինում... չգիտեմ,  լավ տարբերակ չէ ավելի լավ է չորդեգրել :
Ինքս քվեարկել եմ պատրաստ եմ որդեգրել , բայց եթե իմ սեփական երեխաները չունենամ,  իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ չեմ կարող պատասխանել ուրիշ տարբերակների դեպքում

----------


## Sirene

Քվեարկել եմ <<միայն կողմ եմ >> տարբերակի օգտնի: Կարծում եմ վատ բան չկա, երբ մարդ երեխա է որդեգրում՝ հնարավորություն տալով այդ երեխային ապրել նորմալ ընտանիքում: Եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չկարողանայի երեխա ունենալ, ապա կորդեգրեի: Իսկ եթե իմ սեփական երեխան  ունենայի, դժվար կարողանայի նման քայլի դիմել:

----------


## Mankik

> Քվեարկել եմ <<միայն կողմ եմ >> տարբերակի օգտնի: Կարծում եմ վատ բան չկա, երբ մարդ երեխա է որդեգրում՝ հնարավորություն տալով այդ երեխային ապրել նորմալ ընտանիքում: Եթե ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չկարողանայի երեխա ունենալ, ապա կորդեգրեի: Իսկ եթե իմ սեփական երեխան  ունենայի, դժվար կարողանայի նման քայլի դիմել:




Ահա, թե ինչու էի ուզում հարցումը գրել «Ինչու՞ չես կարող որդեգրել»: Հացման հարցերն էլ ինձ թվում է տեղին էին: 
Մարդիք կարող են կողմ լինել, պատրաստ են իրենք էլ որդեգրելու... Բայց ոչ մեկ իրականում չի որդեգրում: 
Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր ինչու՞:

----------


## ivy

> Ահա, թե ինչու էի ուզում հարցումը գրել «Ինչու՞ չես կարող որդեգրել»: Հացման հարցերն էլ ինձ թվում է տեղին էին: 
> Մարդիք կարող են կողմ լինել, պատրաստ են իրենք էլ որդեգրելու... Բայց ոչ մեկ իրականում չի որդեգրում: 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր ինչու՞:


Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես՝ իրականում չեն որդեգրում ասելով: Իհարկե որդեգրում են...

----------


## Mankik

> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունես՝ իրականում չեն որդեգրում ասելով: Իհարկե որդեգրում են...


Մի գուցե որդեգրում են, բայց իմ շրջապատում գոնե մեկ օրինակ չկա:
Այս ֆորումում քանի՞ հոգի կա, որ որդեգրած լինի :
Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաք, ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում, ոչ մի նման բան չկա:
Ես էլ շա՜տ ուզում եմ որդեգրել, բայց չեմ կարող, պարզ պատճառով, մտերիմները չեն ցանկանում:

----------


## ivy

> Մի գուցե որդեգրում են, բայց իմ շրջապատում գոնե մեկ օրինակ չկա:
> Այս ֆորումում քանի՞ հոգի կա, որ որդեգրած լինի :
> Խնդրում եմ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաք, ոչ մեկին չեմ մեղադրում, ոչ մի նման բան չկա:
> Ես էլ շա՜տ ուզում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող, պարզ պատճառով, մտերիմները չեն ցանկանում:


Այս ֆորումի անդամների մեծ մասը քսան-քսանհինգ տարեկան են, դեռ շատ երիտասարդ են, ի՞նչ որդեգրման մասին է խոսքը: 
Ես ինքս մտածում եմ որդեգրման մասին: Ու կարծում եմ՝ մի օր կորդեգրեմ, երբ ավելի ամուր կանգնած լինեմ հողին ու իմանամ, որ կարող եմ այդ երեխային ամեն ինչով ապահովել:

----------


## Mankik

> Այս ֆորումի անդամների մեծ մասը քսան-քսանհինգ տարեկան են, դեռ շատ երիտասարդ են, ի՞նչ որդեգրման մասին է խոսքը: 
> Ես ինքս մտածում եմ որդեգրման մասին: Ու կարծում եմ՝ մի օր կորդեգրեմ, երբ ավելի ամուր կանգնած լինեմ հողին ու իմանամ, որ կարող եմ այդ երեխային ամեն ինչով ապահովել:


Եթե նույնիսկ քո սեփական երեխաները ունենա՞ս: Որովհետեւ խանգարող հանգամանքներից մեկն էլ դա է :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Եթե նույնիսկ քո սեփական երեխաները ունենա՞ս: Որովհետեւ խանգարող հանգամանքներից մեկն էլ դա է


Ինձ համար դա հաստատ չի լինի խանգարող հանգամանք: Ես երեխաների շատ եմ սիրում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ումն են: 
Ամուսինս էլ դեմ չի էդ գաղափարին:

----------

Mankik (07.01.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Եթե ամուսիններն ընդունակ են երեխա ունենալու, ապա միանշանակ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն որոշակի «գործիքներ» ա տվել, որոնք չօգտագործելը, կարծում եմ` սխալ է։ Իսկ եթե Աստված չանի, նրանցից մեկնումեկը չկարողանա երեխա ունենալ, ապա կողմ եմ։

Այնուամենայնիվ քվեարկել եմ` «Դեմ եմ»։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եթե ամուսիններն ընդունակ են երեխա ունենալու, ապա միանշանակ ԴԵՄ ԵՄ, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն որոշակի «գործիքներ» ա տվել, որոնք չօգտագործելը, կարծում եմ` սխալ է։ Իսկ եթե Աստված չանի, նրանցից մեկնումեկը չկարողանա երեխա ունենալ, ապա կողմ եմ։
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ քվեարկել եմ` «Դեմ եմ»։


Մի 5 անգամ կարդացի գրածդ բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել  :Jpit: 
Որդեգրելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո ասած այդ "գործիքներն օգտագործելու" հետ, եթե կարելի է միաժամանակ որդեգրել և "օգտագործել այդ գործիքները"  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մի 5 անգամ կարդացի գրածդ բայց տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզում ասել 
> Որդեգրելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի քո ասած այդ "գործիքներն օգտագործելու" հետ, եթե կարելի է միաժամանակ որդեգրել և "օգտագործել այդ գործիքները"


Եթե ամուսինները երեխա են ուզում, ապա թող այն ձեռք բերեն հնուց եկաց բնական, դասական, ավանդակա ճանապարհով։  :Jpit: 
Չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի որդեգրել, եթե կարելի ա սեփականը ունենալ։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ որդեգրածը երբեք չես կարա 100%-ով վստահ լինել, թե ով ա, որտեղից ա, ինչ ազգության ա, եւ այլն։

----------


## ivy

> Եթե ամուսինները երեխա են ուզում, ապա թող այն ձեռք բերեն հնուց եկաց բնական, դասական, ավանդակա ճանապարհով։ 
> Չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի որդեգրել, եթե կարելի ա սեփականը ունենալ։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ որդեգրածը երբեք չես կարա 100%-ով վստահ լինել, թե ով ա, որտեղից ա, ինչ ազգության ա, եւ այլն։


Բայց կարող են համ սեփականն ունենալ, համ որդեգրել. մեկը մյուսին չի բացառում:

----------


## Rammstein

Բայց ինչի՞ համար որդեգրել։ Ճիշտ ա, տվյալ երեխային շատ մեծ օգուտ ա, բայց դե անհայտ ծագման երեխային բերել ու սեփական երեխաների կողքին պահել, մի քիչ էն չի։  :Think:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Եթե ամուսինները երեխա են ուզում, ապա թող այն ձեռք բերեն հնուց եկաց բնական, դասական, ավանդակա ճանապարհով։ 
> *Չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի որդեգրել, եթե կարելի ա սեփականը ունենալ*։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ որդեգրածը երբեք չես կարա 100%-ով վստահ լինել, թե ով ա, որտեղից ա, ինչ ազգության ա, եւ այլն։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց դու սկզբում նենց էիր ասել, ես էլ ասում եմ որդեգրելն ու էն մեկը լրիվ տարբեր ու իրարից անկախ բաներ են

----------


## Dorian

Երբ ֆինանսապես լիարժեք ապահովված լինեմ, չեմ բացառում, որ երեխա կորդեգրեմ: Սակայն վախենում եմ, որ ամեն աղջիկ չի համաձայնվի ամուսնանալ տղայի հետ, որն արդեն որդեգրած զավակ ունի...

----------

Երկնային (09.01.2009)

----------


## Քամի

ես չեմ որդեգրի...
ֆինանսապես ապահովված լինելու դեպքում,  կարելի է օգտակար լինել որբ երեխաներին..առանց որդեգրման

----------


## Dorian

> ես չեմ որդեգրի...
> ֆինանսապես ապահովված լինելու դեպքում,  կարելի է օգտակար լինել որբ երեխաներին..առանց որդեգրման


Մեծամասնությունն այդպես է մտածում: Մանկատներ են այցելում, չղկչղկան խաղալիքներ ու մասկովսկի կամֆետ են տանում, անկողին ու հեռուստացույց առնում... Բայց ի՞նչ ա պետք *մարդկանց*, որոնք անձամբ ոչ ոքի պետք չեն... Ճիշտ ա: Ինչ որ մեկին հարկավոր լինել: Ոչ խաղալիք, ոչ էլ փափուկ անկողին:

----------

Amaru (25.01.2009), Mankik (09.01.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Երբ ֆինանսապես լիարժեք ապահովված լինեմ, չեմ բացառում, որ երեխա կորդեգրեմ: Սակայն վախենում եմ, որ ամեն աղջիկ չի համաձայնվի ամուսնանալ տղայի հետ, որն արդեն որդեգրած զավակ ունի...


_Իսկ դու ամուսնացիր, իսկ հետո որդեգրեք 
Բայց իրականում բավականին համարձակ գրառում էր…_

----------


## Mankik

Մեր երկրից դուրս կարծիք կա, որ Հայաստանում մանկատներ չկան: Կարծում են, որ ծնողներից զրկված երեխաներին պահում ու խնամում են մոտիկ հարազատները: Լավ է երեւի նման կարծիքը, բայց դա իրո՞ք այդպես է:

----------


## Second Chance

> Բայց ինչի՞ համար որդեգրել։ Ճիշտ ա, *տվյալ երեխային շատ մեծ օգուտ ա*, բայց դե անհայտ ծագման երեխային բերել ու սեփական երեխաների կողքին պահել, մի քիչ էն չի։


Չեմ կարծում որ երեխային դա մեծ օգուտա այն դեպքում, երբ մեծացնում ես նրան քո երեխաների կողքին, որովհետև դժվար թե կարողանաս անկողմնապահ սեր և ուշադրություն ցուցաբերես ,այնպես անես որ նա չզգա տարբերություն քո երեխաների և իր միջև, միգուցե այդպիսի բացառություններ կան էլ ,  բայց դրանք շատ հազվադեպ են: Եթե երեխան զգա որ դու իրեն մնցածից քիչ ես սիրում նա իրեն ավելի մերժված ու միայնակ կզգա քո տանը, քան մանկատանը ուրիշ շատ իր կարգավիճակում լինողների կողքին:

----------


## Grieg

> Մեր երկրից դուրս կարծիք կա, որ Հայաստանում մանկատներ չկան: Կարծում են, որ ծնողներից զրկված երեխաներին պահում ու խնամում են մոտիկ հարազատները: Լավ է երեւի նման կարծիքը, բայց դա իրո՞ք այդպես է:


բա չլիներ տենց?..  ես գիտեմ դեպքեր որ ծնողը նույնիսկ նոր տարվա օրը չի թողում մանկատնից գա տունը մնա, հուսանք որ շատ դեպքերում այդպես չի լինում

----------


## Sirene

> Ահա, թե ինչու էի ուզում հարցումը գրել «Ինչու՞ չես կարող որդեգրել»: Հացման հարցերն էլ ինձ թվում է տեղին էին: 
> Մարդիք կարող են կողմ լինել, պատրաստ են իրենք էլ որդեգրելու... Բայց ոչ մեկ իրականում չի որդեգրում: 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր ինչու՞:


Չեմ որթեգրի, երևի թե վախից, վախից, որ չեմ կարողանա այդ երեխային սիրել այնպես, ինչպես սեփական երեխայիս կսիրեի: Վախ, որ հնարավոր է երեխաների մեջ միշտ ջոկողություն նկատվի, կամ մեկը մյուսին անըդհատ հիշեցնի, որ վերջինս որթեգրված է: Չնայած կարծում եմ դա դաստիարակության հարց է:

----------


## Mankik

Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞վ է քվեարկել «Սեփական տարբերակ»-ը:
Ի՞նչ նկատի ունի, ունի որդեգրած երեխա՞:

----------


## ivy

> Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞վ է քվեարկել «Սեփական տարբերակ»-ը:
> Ի՞նչ նկատի ունի, ունի որդեգրած երեխա՞:


Հարցումը բաց է. տեսնելու համար, թե ով է քվեարկել «Սեփական տարբերակ»-ի օգտին, սեղմի քվեների թվերի վրա: Այդ տարբերակի օգտին Քամին է քվեարկել. ինքն էլ նախորդ էջում արդեն շարադրել է իր սեփական տարբերակը:

----------

Mankik (11.01.2009), Քամի (11.01.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ճիշտն ասած ես դեմ եմ, որովհետև չեմ հանդիպել այդպիսի ընտանիքի, որը մեծ խնդիրների առաջ կանգնած չլինի դրա պատճառով: խոսքը վերաբերվում է այն դեպքերին, երբ երեխային վերցնում են շատ փոքր տարիքում ու հիմնականում երեխան շատ ուշ է իմանում, որ իրան վերցնում են:
Կարծում եմ որ որբ մնացած երեխաների հոգս պետք է լինի լրիվ պետության ուսերին: Սա այն դեպքն է, որ լավագույն ցանկությամբ անգամ երբ ուզում ենք ունքը բուժել, տալիս աչքն էլ ենք հանում: Երեխան պետքության խնամքի ներքո թողնելը ու նրան մանուկ ժանականից տեղյակ պահելը ու ժամանակի ընթացքում պրոֆեսիոնալների հսկողության տակ այդ մեծ ստրեսից ազատելը ավելի ճիշտ է ու եռակողմ /երեխա, ծնողներ, հասարակություն/ անվնաս:
Իսկ եթե որդեգրվի բավականին հասուն երեխան, որը միանգամայն գիտակցում է թե ինչ է նշանակում որբ մնալը ու հասկանալով, որ իր նոր ընտանիքը իր բնական հայրն ու մայրը չեն, այլ ընկերերը, բարեկամները, դա դեռ կարելի է անել ինչ-ինչ սահմանափակումներով:

----------


## dvgray

ես ինքս էլ եմ ընտրել սեփական տարբեակը, որը շարադրել եմ վերևում

----------


## Դեկադա

Հիմա  աշխատեմ հիմնավորել  պատասխանս:
Երևույթին  կողմ  եմ, քանի-որ  ինչքան  շատ  երեխա  ունենա  ընտանիք, դառնա  ծնողի  սիրո  առարկան, դա  գովելի  է:Եթե չունեն  սեփական  երեխաներ, բնականաբար  որդեգրողները// հիմնականում// աշխատում  են  իրենց  սերը  տալ  երեխային:Բայց  էս  դեպքում  ինձ միշտ  թվացել ա, որ կա  նաև  թաքնված  վախ ծնողի  հոգում, չէ որ  հայտնի  են  շատ  ու  շատ  դեպքեր, երբ  երեխան  մեծանալով  ու  իմանալով  իր  ով  լինելը` նամանավանդ  երբ  հայտնվում  է  իսկական  ծնողներից  մեկը, կարող  է  նաև  չհանդուրժել  այդքան տարի  «խաբված»  լինելու  փաստը, բայց  կարողա  և  ընդունելով, որ  կարևորը  պահել  մեծացնելն  է, այլ ոչ  թե  ծնելը, կարենա  որդեգրած  ընտանիքին  ընդունել  սեփականի  պես:
Իսկ  եթե  որդեգրում  են  էն  ընտանիքները, ովքեր  ունեն  երեխաներ  ուղղակի  նրանք  ուզում  են  թեկուզ  մեկ  մանուկի  դարձնեն  երջանիկ, սա  արդեն  քննարկման  չի,  պիտի  արդեն  էտպիսի  ընտանիքին  միայն  շնորհակալ  լինել:

Ու  մի  էսպիսի  հարց  էլ  կա որդեգրող  ծնողները  ըստ  իս  պիտի  շատ  զգուշավոր  լինեն:   Եթե  սեփական  երեխաներին երբեմն  ծեծում  են,  դա  ներվում  է  հասարակության  կողմից, իսկ  որդեգրած  երեխայի  նկատմամբ  կատարվածը դժվար  ներվի- սա  մի  քիչ խորթ  մոր  դեպքին  է  նման:Մայրը  ամբողջ  օրը  ջղայնանա  ու  ծեծի  երեխային  կասեն,  դե  իր  ծնողնա  դաստիարակում  ա, իսկ  հենց  խորթ  մայրը  անգամ  ձայնը  բարձրացնում  ա, ասում  են տարբերություն  ա  դնում  երեխաների  մեջ:

----------


## ivy

Գուցե այնքան էլ ճիշտ մոտեցում չի, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ որդեգրած երեխային արժե ճշմարտությունը հայտնել վաղ մանկության ընթացքում, երբ նա նոր-նոր է սկսում գիտակցել ինքն իրեն ու շրջապատը: Միևնույն է՝ մի օր իմանալու է, ինչքան ուշ իմանա, այնքան ծանր է տանելու: Իսկ փոքր երեխաների համար աշխարհն էնպիսին է, ինչպիսին իրենք բացահայտում են: Ինչպես որ ընկալեն հենց սկզբից, հենց դա էլ ընդունելի ու ճիշտ կլինի նրանց համար: Ամեն ինչ կարելի է սիրուն ու հեքիաթային գույներով ներկայացնել, թե ինչպես է երեխան ծնվել ուրիշ տեղ, բայց հայտնվել այդ նոր տանը ու հիմա նոր մամա ու պապա ունի, որոնք իրեն շատ սիրում են և միշտ իր հետ կլինեն: Կարծում եմ՝ երկու-երեք տարեկան երեխան հանգիստ կընդունի այդ փաստը ու դրանով էլ կմեծանա՝ քիչ-քիչ ավելի շատ հասկանալով կատարվածը, նոր ընտանիքն էլ կօգնի նրան իր ջերմությամբ ու բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանելու պատրաստականությամբ: Իսկ երբ ամեն ինչ պարզում են դեռահասության տարիքում, էն էլ՝ դրսի մարդկանցից, ապա դա սովորաբար ողբերգություն է դառնու, ու չարություն առաջացնում ներկայիս ընտանիքի հանդեպ, որ իրեն խաբել են: Լավ է ճշմարտությունը սկբից ևեթ ասել. այդպիսի մթնոլորտը ավելի առողջ կլինի բոլորի համար: Իսկ մեծ ստի մեջ մեծացած երեխան, ինչքան էլ շահած-պահած լինի, մի օր մեղադրելու է բոլորին:

----------

Mankik (25.01.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> ivy-ի խոսքերից
> Գուցե այնքան էլ ճիշտ մոտեցում չի, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ որդեգրած երեխային արժե ճշմարտությունը հայտնել վաղ մանկության ընթացքում, երբ նա նոր-նոր է սկսում գիտակցել ինքն իրեն ու շրջապատը: Միևնույն է՝ մի օր իմանալու է, ինչքան ուշ իմանա, այնքան ծանր է տանելու: Իսկ փոքր երեխաների համար աշխարհն էնպիսին է, ինչպիսին իրենք բացահայտում են: Ինչպես որ ընկալեն հենց սկզբից, հենց դա էլ ընդունելի ու ճիշտ կլինի նրանց համար: Ամեն ինչ կարելի է սիրուն ու հեքիաթային գույներով ներկայացնել, թե ինչպես է երեխան ծնվել ուրիշ տեղ, բայց հայտնվել այդ նոր տանը ու հիմա նոր մամա ու պապա ունի, որոնք իրեն շատ սիրում են և միշտ իր հետ կլինեն: Կարծում եմ՝ երկու-երեք տարեկան երեխան հանգիստ կընդունի այդ փաստը ու դրանով էլ կմեծանա՝ քիչ-քիչ ավելի շատ հասկանալով կատարվածը, նոր ընտանիքն էլ կօգնի նրան իր ջերմությամբ ու բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանելու պատրաստականությամբ: Իսկ երբ ամեն ինչ պարզում են դեռահասության տարիքում, էն էլ՝ դրսի մարդկանցից, ապա դա սովորաբար ողբերգություն է դառնու, ու չարություն առաջացնում ներկայիս ընտանիքի հանդեպ, որ իրեն խաբել են: Լավ է ճշմարտությունը սկբից ևեթ ասել. այդպիսի մթնոլորտը ավելի առողջ կլինի բոլորի համար: Իսկ մեծ ստի մեջ մեծացած երեխան, ինչքան էլ շահած-պահած լինի, մի օր մեղադրելու է բոլորին


Համաձայն  եմ, բայց  էստեղ  կա  մի  նրբություն- պիտի  հաշվի  առնել  երեխայի  զգացմունքայնությունը: Եթե  որդեգրվեղ  երեխան  6-7  տարեկան  է  հասկանալի  է, որ  նա  գիտակցում  է  որդեգրված  լինելու  փաստը, բայց  3-4 տարեկան  երեխան  դժվար  կարենա  ճիշտ  գնհատի  իրավիճակը: Մի  քիչ  դժվար  հարց  է:

----------


## ivy

> Համաձայն  եմ, բայց  էստեղ  կա  մի  նրբություն- պիտի  հաշվի  առնել  երեխայի  զգացմունքայնությունը: Եթե  որդեգրվեղ  երեխան  6-7  տարեկան  է  հասկանալի  է, որ  նա  գիտակցում  է  որդեգրված  լինելու  փաստը, բայց  3-4 տարեկան  երեխան  դժվար  կարենա  ճիշտ  գնհատի  իրավիճակը: Մի  քիչ  դժվար  հարց  է:


Դրա համար էլ նշել եմ, որ մեծանալով ավելի շատ կհասկանա: Ցանկացած երևույթ էլ 3 տարեկան երեխան լրիվ խորությամբ չի ընկալում. սկզբում ընկալում է ամբողջական փաստը, հետո տարիքի հետ ավելի մանրամասն է հասկանում: Նորից եմ ասում՝ ցանկացած երևույթ, այնպես որ նույնը կլինի նաև որդեգրման փաստի հետ: Սկզբում կհասկանա ամեն ինչ ընդհանուր գծերով, կընկալի այն՝ որպես աշխարհի, իրականության մի մասնիկ, ու կընդունի այն, ինչպես որ կա, հետո ժամանակի հետ ավելի շատ կհասկանա:

----------

Դեկադա (25.01.2009)

----------


## Mankik

Համաձայն եմ: Երեխան պետք է փոքրուց իմանա ճիշտը: Փոքր հասակից ընկալվածը հետո հեշտ ու բնական է ընդունվում:

----------


## ivy

Մարդիկ, ո՞վ գիտի` Հայաստանում երեխա որդեգրելու գործընթացը ոնց է ընթանում։ Ում միջոցով, ոնց ինչ, ինչքան ժամանակ է տևում։
Ինտերնետը քչփորելիս միանշանակ պատասխաններ չեմ գտնում։

----------


## Arpine

Մի ընտանիք եմ ճանաչում, որ տարիներ շարունակ փորձում էին որդեգրել, վերջում ինչ որ ուրիշ ուղիներ գտան։ Իրենց դեպքում նորածին էր, դե սա երևի ուրրիշ հարց է արդեն։ 
Կարծում եմ էնքան էլ հեշտ չի, ամեն դեպքում վստահելի ինֆորմացիա կարելի է օրինակ մանկատան տնօրեններից ստանալ։ 
Եթե անհրաժեշտ է կարծում գիտեմ թե ո՞վ կարող է օգնել, կարող եմ կոնտակտները ուղարկել։

----------


## ivy

Շնորհակալություն, Արփինե ջան, ուղարկիր կոնտակտները, եթե կարող ես։

----------


## keyboard

Նելի Դուրյանին փողը տալիս եք, սաղ անում ա

----------


## ivy

Ի՞նչ Նելլի Դուրյան։

----------


## Tiger29

> Ի՞նչ Նելլի Դուրյան։





Նելլի Կառլոսի Դուրյան (հունիսի 8, 1959, Երևան), ՀՀ ոստիկանության քրեական հետախուզության գլխավոր վարչության 3-րդ (անչափահասների իրավունքների պաշտպանության և ընտանեկան բռնության դեմ պայքարի) վարչության պետ, ոստիկանության գնդապետ, երեխաների իրավունքների պաշտպանության ազգային հանձնաժողովի անդամ:

wiki

----------

ivy (30.10.2016), Մուշու (30.10.2016)

----------


## insider

> Մարդիկ, ո՞վ գիտի` Հայաստանում երեխա որդեգրելու գործընթացը ոնց է ընթանում։ Ում միջոցով, ոնց ինչ, ինչքան ժամանակ է տևում։
> Ինտերնետը քչփորելիս միանշանակ պատասխաններ չեմ գտնում։


Մի գուցե արդեն պետք չի՝ ամեն դեպքում որդեգրման կարգը սահմանվում է ՀՀ կառավարության 18․03․10թ․ թիվ N 269-Ն որոշմամբ

----------

ivy (12.11.2016)

----------

